# Wady Gentoo

## puntaru

Według niektórych Gentoo zostało zrobione na podobieństwo stworzenia świata: pełna instalacja i konfiguracja zajmuje 7 dni. Minęło już dwa tygodnie, dochodzę do wniosku że nie jestem panem bożkiem tego czegoś. Należy więc wziąć poprawkę dla ateistów oraz twierdzenia o ewolucji Darwina i wychodzi na to że jestem na dobrej drodze. he he he

Jakie wg Was Genciaków ten system ma wady. ja jestem na etapie instalacji środowiska g4raficznego, czyli error, .......error......compile failure .......error, ...........emake failed etc

----------

## zlomek

Moim zdaniem dobrze Ci idzie a właściwie szło. Przejście na ~amd64 nie było dobrym pomysłem, stąd ciągle błędy. 

Ten Twój świat da się zainstalować w 12godzin (z Xfce)

Dla mnie największa wadą było spolszczenie systemu. 

Wierzę w Ciebie, będziesz kolejnym gentoomaniakiem;D

pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## Pryka

Pierwsze słyszę o tej teorii 7 dniowej. Pierwszym razem zajęło mi to coś około 3 dni, włącznie ze wszelkimi możliwymi komplikacjami  :Very Happy: , następne podejścia zajmują dzień, albo i mniej zależy ile jest do zrobienia i jakiej mocy obliczeniowej używam PC

Wady? Jak tak dłużej się zastanowić, to niektóre oprogramowanie nawet w gałęzi niestabilnej trafia do portage czasem z dość dużym poślizgiem względem oryginalnej daty premiery. Ileż to ja czekałem na FF 3.6 albo nowe Gnome itp. itp. itp. No tak wiem, że są overlay'e ale po to używam niestabilnej żeby mieć najnowsze oprogramowanie. Poza tym ta niestabilność przyznawana jest przez Gentoo, bo owe oprogramowanie wcale takie nie jest gdy tam trafia.

Powinna być jeszcze jedna gałąź, jak w Debianie. Stable, Testing i Experimental. Tyle, że Debianowi trzeba przyznać to, że w experimental są naprawdę testowe pakieciki. Gentoo w gałęzi niestabilnej ma to co Debian w Testing i Stable, czyli tak naprawdę mówiąc najnowsze, STABILNE oprogramowanie(z poślizgiem)

Poza tym ubóstwiam Gentoo za całą resztę  :Very Happy: 

@zlomek Czemu przejście na ~amd64 to zły pomysł? Zrobiłem o wieki temu, żadnych błędów nie mam i nie miałem. Chociaż może, nie zwracam już na to takiej uwagi, albo nie nastręcza mi to problemów, dlatego tak. Być może to faktycznie nie najlepszy pomysł u nowego użytkownika. Sam zaczynałem od stabilnej i przesiedziałem na niej pewnie z rok. Przeszedłem gdy package.keywords rozrósł się niemiłosiernie i stwierdziłem, że dodawanie tam kolejnych programów nie ma już sensu. Poza tym zaczęło mnie to nużyć...

----------

## Jacekalex

Najpoważniejsza i jedyna wada Gentoo jest taka, że jak gdzieś się przyznasz,

 to natychmiast masz wokoło misjonarzy i inkwizytorów, którzy chcą Cię nawracać na paczki deb lub rpm, a jak im się nie uda, to niektórzy patrzą na człowieka, jak na terrorystę lub pedofila.

Pozostałe problemy zawsze jakoś da się rozwiązać, tak czy inaczej.

 *Quote:*   

> Wady? Jak tak dłużej się zastanowić, to niektóre oprogramowanie nawet w gałęzi niestabilnej trafia do portage czasem z dość dużym poślizgiem względem oryginalnej daty premiery.....

 

Z całym szacunkiem, kiedy ostatnio widziałem kodeks karny, nie było tam żadnego paragrafu na samodzielne napisanie ebuilda  :Smile: 

Chociaż do Gentoo czasami trzeba mieć twarda doopę, to jednak ryzyko awarii przy aktualizacji nie jest znacznie większe, niż w Debianie Sidzie, czy chociażby Ubuntu.

Natomiast możliwości naprawy czy wybrnięcia z takiej czy innej sytuacji są znacznie większe,niż w innych Linuxach.

Generalnie mnie się łatwiej używa Gentoo Hardened, niż Ubuntu LTS.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Mar 01, 2011 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> Z całym szacunkiem, kiedy ostatnio widziałem kodeks karny, nie było tam żadnego paragrafu na samodzielne napisanie ebuilda 

 

Jakby mnie interesowało pisanie ebuildów to pewnie bym to olał i się przesiadł na Slacka i bawił się w ręczne kompilacje, po to używam Gentoo, żeby ktoś takie rzeczy za mnie robił  :Very Happy:  To już problem Gentoo, i ich devów że nie nadążają. A niektóre rzeczy całkiem zlewają i jawnie o tym mówią np. Kadu.

----------

## puntaru

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Najpoważniejsza i jedyna wada Gentoo jest taka, że jak gdzieś się przyznasz,
> 
>  to natychmiast masz wokoło misjonarzy i inkwizytorów, którzy chcą Cię nawracać na paczki deb lub rpm, a jak im się nie uda, to niektórzy patrzą na człowieka, jak na terrorystę lub pedofila.

 

Słyszałem jacuś, że doniosłeś na mnie do moderatora forum dla ubunciaków naczelnego inkwizytora X X oczywiście szanownego pana. Bo ten koleś coś do mnie chybał, że piszę w sprawie Gentoo na publiczną pocztę prywatną, a to ponoć zbrodnia i do tego, karnalna w kodeksie ubunciakowców he he he.

---

Edytowane przez moderatora:

Sądzę, że osobiste wycieczki w czyjąkolwiek stronę są nie na miejscu, zwłaszcza jeśli wymieniasz kogoś z imienia i nazwiska. Proszę o przeczytanie regulaminu, zwłaszcza punkty 1 i 11.   :Confused: 

Kurt SteinerLast edited by puntaru on Sat Mar 05, 2011 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Z całym szacunkiem, kiedy ostatnio widziałem kodeks karny, nie było tam żadnego paragrafu na samodzielne napisanie ebuilda :) 
> 
> Jakby mnie interesowało pisanie ebuildów to pewnie bym to olał i się przesiadł na Slacka i bawił się w ręczne kompilacje, po to używam Gentoo, żeby ktoś takie rzeczy za mnie robił :D To już problem Gentoo, i ich devów że nie nadążają. A niektóre rzeczy całkiem zlewają i jawnie o tym mówią np. Kadu.

 

Hmmm a wszystko na flagi tez bys podzielil, czy edytowal recznie zrodla? [-:

Moim zdaniem, wada tego systemu jest czas jaki poswieca sie na upgrade - nie zawsze mamy tyle czasu, na postawienie systemu + wykonywanie upgradu - chodzi tutaj glownie o czas kompilacji. No i zdarzaja sie przypadki, gdzie dany pakiet nie chce sie skompilowac, sa bugi itp... Ale moim zdaniem jak odpowiednio sie skonfiguruje make i da najnizszy priorytet na kompilacje, to mozna spokojnie uzywac systemu wykonujac jednoczesnie upgrade, ale to moje zdanie - bo nie w kazdej sytulacji mamy tyle czasu na postawienie danego programu na nogi. Chodzi mi np o cos takiego - "szefie, za 3h bedzie OO - tylko skoncze go kompilowac" <: oczywiscie istnieje binarka OO, ale chodzi mi o sama sytulacje... no ale bog chyba nie ma szefa? d: Zawsze tez mozna system postawic i go nie ruszac - jednak czy to ma sens? Oczywiscie ma to swoje zalety, jak i wady... Co gdyby podczas upgradu php przestalo dzialac na jakims popularnym portalu?

@zlomek - zlomek ma racje z tym ~amd64 na poczatku, to troche za szybki skok moim zdaniem. No chyba ze ktos ma juz jako-taka wprawe, lub bardzo silne checi. Kumpel wczoraj stawial gnoma bez ~ i poszlo wszystko od razu (przez cala noc, ani jednej wywrotki przy kompilacji).

----------

## sza_ry

Ja jadę na stabilnych i bardzo mi to odpowiada   :Cool: 

Instalował bym pewnie więcej, ale niestety aktualizacja nie działa w automacie. Wystarczy czytać co wywali na konsolę i grzecznie wykonywać komendy. Jeśli jakiś automat robiłby to za mnie (oczywiście tylko w wersji stabilnej) można by było stawiać Gentoo u zupełnych laików.

A tak podstawową dystrybucją dla nietechnicznych IMHO zostaje Pardus.

----------

## soban_

No to fakt, ale nie drazni Cie ze masz czasami stare pakiety? No oczywiscie mozna autounmaska uzywac, lub recznie odmaskowywac "chciane" wersje pakiety - jednak wtedy spory burdel powstanie. No i pytanie do haXorow, lepiej miec nowsze paczki z explolitami nowymi - czy stare, ze znanymi? - czyli co jest lepsze na serwer i czy warto ryzykowac wywrotka powaznych aplikacji, ktore musza dzialac : >

----------

## sza_ry

Zależy co znaczy stare.  :Wink: 

Komputer dla mnie jest tylko narzędziem. Ważne żeby działało sprawnie i nie wymagało interwencji wtedy kiedy mam coś pilnego do zrobienia.

Fakt w chwilach wolnych zabawiam się emerge -ave world  :Wink: 

Ale to się dzieje w czasie wolnym, i nawet na atomie nie przeszkadza w normalnej pracy.

Przez te kilka lat system się pięknie zmienia i dąży w dobrym kierunku. Nie trzeba znać wielkich zaklęć żeby był stale sprawny.

Dla porównania w komercji jest podobnie. Leopard ładnie się aktualizował. Później za nieduże pieniądze dokupiłem aktualizację do snow leo i też zaktualizował się ładnie. Przestały tylko działać niektóre aplikacje 32bitowe (snow jest w pełni 64bit). Czyli też działa jak dystrybucja ciągła  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> No to fakt, ale nie drazni Cie ze masz czasami stare pakiety? No oczywiscie mozna autounmaska uzywac, lub recznie odmaskowywac "chciane" wersje pakiety - jednak wtedy spory burdel powstanie. No i pytanie do haXorow, lepiej miec nowsze paczki z explolitami nowymi - czy stare, ze znanymi? - czyli co jest lepsze na serwer i czy warto ryzykowac wywrotka powaznych aplikacji, ktore musza dzialac : >

 

litości.

Znasz no powiedzenie że łańcuch jest tak silny jak najsłabsze ogniwo? W systemach komputerowych obecnie tym najsłabszym elementem jest człowiek.

Exploit exploitem ale jak masz coś krytycznego to się na świat tego nie wypuszcza tylko stosuje różnego rodzaju utrudnienia w dostępie.

----------

## soban_

Powiedzenia nie znalem - co najwyzej najslabsze ogniwo ogladalem pare razy i boje sie tej kobiety d-: Wracajac do tematu to nie wiem, dlatego sie pytam. Socjotechnika byc moze jest skuteczna - ale mi tutaj chodzi raczej o system, o tych haXorow prawdziwych. Wiem tez ze sa ludzie, ktorzy na swiat nie wypuszczaja kazdej informacji...istnieje chyba cos takiego jak explolit day 0 czy cus. To raczej myslisz ze na serwer lepsza jest galaz ~ pod wzgledem bezpieczenstwa?

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  Moim zdaniem, wada tego systemu jest czas jaki poswieca sie na upgrade - nie zawsze mamy tyle czasu, na postawienie systemu + wykonywanie upgradu - chodzi tutaj glownie o czas kompilacji. (..) Zawsze tez mozna system postawic i go nie ruszac - jednak czy to ma sens? Oczywiscie ma to swoje zalety, jak i wady... Co gdyby podczas upgradu php przestalo dzialac na jakims popularnym portalu? 

 

Racja.Gdy włączam Gentoo to pierwsze co robie to:

a) aktualizuje system i idę spać 

b) nie aktualizuje systemu i działam coś na kompie

W zasadzie to jest ważny i to codzienny dylemat!

Po drugie jak się chce mieć szybko system a ma się czyste hdd, (a potrzeba nagrać płytki, posłuchać muzy, odebrać pocztę wydrukować sprawdzić program co jest dzisiaj w telewizorni) to gentoo od razu w kwalifikacjach wysiada w zawodach.

-----SKLEJONE-----

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Generalnie mnie się łatwiej używa Gentoo Hardened, niż Ubuntu LTS. 

 

Wszystko kwestia motywacji, czasu, pewnych minimalnych zdolności intelektualnych i innych zasobów. Dla mnie jest to podobne do rozwiązywania problemów ludzi i z ludźmi. Przykładowo co począć z człowiekiem mało aktywnym/depresyjnym i na odwrotnym biegunie nadaktywnym/agresorem?

A) Poddajemy go długotrwałej psychoanalizie i rozkminiamy wspolnie z klientami ich aktywność bądź brak aktywności i w ten sposób dążymy do modifikacji zachowań

B) Zapisujemy proszki na stymulacje aktywności (antydepresanty) albo na chamowanie aktywności (depresanty).

czyli

a) Gentoo

b) Windows refundowany (bezpłatna recepta do ściągnięcia na www.***.pl) albo Ubuntu refundowany przez erpeanskiego filantropa z debianowskimi pakietami

Edited by Poe

bez tego typu linków. każdy wie, że Windowsa się kupuje.

Po2. dwa posty pod sobą. Edytuje się je. 

EOT  Last edited by puntaru on Wed Mar 02, 2011 1:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## puntaru

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Generalnie mnie się łatwiej używa Gentoo Hardened, niż Ubuntu LTS. 

 

Wszystko kwestia motywacji, czasu, pewnych minimalnych zdolności intelektualnych i innych zasobów. Dla mnie jest to podobne do rozwiązywania problemów ludzi i z ludźmi. Przykładowo co począć z człowiekiem mało aktywnym/depresyjnym i na odwrotnym biegunie nadaktywnym/agresorem?

A) Poddajemy go długotrwałej psychoanalizie i rozkminiamy wspolnie z klientami ich aktywność bądź brak aktywności i w ten sposób dążymy do modifikacji zachowań

B) Zapisujemy proszki na stymulacje aktywności (antydepresanty) albo na chamowanie aktywności (depresanty).

czyli

a) Gentoo

b) Windows refundowany (bezpłatna recepta do ściągnięcia na www.***.pl) albo Ubuntu refundowany przez erpeanskiego filantropa z debianowskimi pakietami

Edited by Poe

bez tego typu linków. każdy wie, że Windowsa się kupuje.

Po2. dwa posty pod sobą. Edytuje się je. 

EOT  Last edited by puntaru on Wed Mar 02, 2011 6:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> Gdy włączam Gentoo to pierwsze co robie to:
> 
> a) aktualizuje system i idę spać 
> 
> b) nie aktualizuje systemu i działam coś na kompie
> ...

 

Ja mam w zwyczaju jak sie klade spac, zostawic upgrade na screenie... <: (emerge world -pvuD | genlop -p - sprawdzam ile tolerancyjnie zostalo i shutdown -h [x +~15 minut] && cos zeby latwo mozna bylo zasnac np TV) wiec troche robie tak jak Ty - tyle ze ja raczej bardziej patrze na swoj organizm. Rano ewentualnie sprawdzam czy sa jakies problem - ostatnio nawet jak sa to olewam, bo przy ktoryms tam upgradzie pewnie "samo" sie naprawi - oczywiscie to troche glupota, bo gdyby kazdy tak robil to latwo przewidziec wyglad Gentoo. Nie zmienia jednak to faktu ze moge oba punkty a i b polaczyc. No chyba ze sie mi cos pali i musi dzialac - to google i szukanie pomocy np vlc. 

Z ta aktualizacja to troche przesada - bo zawsze mozna obnizyc jej priorytet (patrz konfiguracja /etc/make.conf PORTAGE_NICENESS="19") i zaloze sie ze masa ludzi robi upgrade i dziala cos na swoich maszynkach (nawet desktopowych - tak jak ja).  Czasami z nudow odpalam aktualizacje i zapuszczam film.

Fakt jednak pozostanie taki, ze trzeba czasu na to...zeby cos zainstalowac - jesli potrzebujemy na bardzo szybko, to jest jednak z tym problem.

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Powiedzenia nie znalem - co najwyzej najslabsze ogniwo ogladalem pare razy i boje sie tej kobiety d-: Wracajac do tematu to nie wiem, dlatego sie pytam. Socjotechnika byc moze jest skuteczna - ale mi tutaj chodzi raczej o system, o tych haXorow prawdziwych. Wiem tez ze sa ludzie, ktorzy na swiat nie wypuszczaja kazdej informacji...istnieje chyba cos takiego jak explolit day 0 czy cus. To raczej myslisz ze na serwer lepsza jest galaz ~ pod wzgledem bezpieczenstwa?

 

do bezpieczeństwa jest hardened.

Jedno z praw murphiego mowi ze w oprogramowaniu zawsze jest jeszcze jeden błąd. Zawsze się znajdzie jakiś kozak lepszy od ciebie więc nie ma sily abyś się przed wszystkimi exploitami ustrzegł. Dlatego są narzędzia które minimalizują szkody jakie może poczynić napastnik. Skutkiem często jest to że mimo odpowiedniej wersji softu i exploita, exploit nie zadziała (np selinux zabroni wykonania komendy/procesu z prawem roota/ albo docelowy katalog jest ro i nie można w nim nic zapisać.

----------

## lazy_bum

Proponuję dodać do tematu [FLAMEWAR]. Pytanie o wady/zalety jakiejś dystrybucji nie może się skończyć niczym dobrym.

----------

## Pryka

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Z ta aktualizacja to troche przesada - bo zawsze mozna obnizyc jej priorytet (patrz konfiguracja /etc/make.conf PORTAGE_NICENESS="19") i zaloze sie ze masa ludzi robi upgrade i dziala cos na swoich maszynkach (nawet desktopowych - tak jak ja).  Czasami z nudow odpalam aktualizacje i zapuszczam film.
> 
> Fakt jednak pozostanie taki, ze trzeba czasu na to...zeby cos zainstalowac - jesli potrzebujemy na bardzo szybko, to jest jednak z tym problem.

 

Ja codziennie robię upgrade i tak jak napisałeś robię to w tle, nie korzystam w prawdzie z PORTAGE_NICENESS ale zminimalizowany terminal w niczym mi kompletnie nie przeszkadza  :Smile:  Wszystko dzieje się z wieczorka, potem ewentualnie sprawdzam co jest do "naprawienia" Jak dużo to sobie odpuszczam i robię to następnego dnia.

----------

## soban_

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Ja codziennie robię upgrade i tak jak napisałeś robię to w tle, nie korzystam w prawdzie z PORTAGE_NICENESS ale zminimalizowany terminal w niczym mi kompletnie nie przeszkadza :)

 Hmmm nie wiem czy do konca dobrze mnie zrozumiales PORTAGE_NICENESS="19" obniza priorytet emergowi, co powoduje ze nie zabierze on calej mocy obliczeniowej - innymi slowy mowiac, nie bedzie przeszkadzal innym programom. Zerknij na man nice. Chyba ze ja Cie zle zrozumialem i ze nie przeszkadza Ci taki priorytet z terminalem w tle jaki masz podczas upgradu (: - ja to jednak wole screena i zagladac od czasu do czas, ktorego rownie dobrze moge uzywac na terminalu, guake, yakuake, konsole, tty...

----------

## Pryka

Dobrze Cię zrozumiałem  :Smile:  po prostu nie przeszkadza mi obciążenie jakie wywołuje emerge. Co do zminimalizowanego termianala, to ja też zaglądam często. Nie wiem czy tylko ja tak mam ale lubię patrzeć jak się kod kompiluje  :Very Happy: 

----------

## soban_

To masz tak jak jeden z bohaterow matrixa. "Po czasie zaczynam widziec w tych krzaczkach kobiety..." < : Czyli mamy wrecz odwrotna sytulacje i pozytywna czesc w ktorej trwa upgrade i ktos to lubi ale nie jestes sam, juz nie od jednej osoby slyszalem ze lubie jak kod leci po monitorze. Ja dlatego uzywam screena bo lubie w tym czasie uzyc czasami genlop -c i zerknac ile zostalo do konca emergowania danego pakietu. Najczesciej uzywam yakuake - jakos sie przyzwyczailem do KDE, a na gnomie pewnie bym uzywal guake. Wiec z wady mozna zrobic zalete i stworzyc nowa teorie o zboczeniach, sam tez lubie czasami popatrzec na kod, ktory leci... o ile sie nie wywraca : P

----------

## Pryka

A już mam euforię jak cmake jest xD albo inne podobne ustrojstwo  :Very Happy: 

ps. co do kobiety to na szczęście nie muszę się jej doszukiwać w kodzie  :Very Happy:  Mam taką ze skóry i kości  :Razz: 

----------

## puntaru

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> A już mam euforię jak cmake jest xD albo inne podobne ustrojstwo 
> 
> ps. co do kobiety to na szczęście nie muszę się jej doszukiwać w kodzie  Mam taką ze skóry i kości 

 

ze skóry i kości? hmm z Gentoo zrobisz wszystko a z kobietą nie, dlatego takie podniecenie wywołuje Gentoo i te krzaczki.

----------

## Pryka

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> ze skóry i kości? hmm z Gentoo zrobisz wszystko a z kobietą nie, dlatego takie podniecenie wywołuje Gentoo i te krzaczki.

 

Widać nigdy z kobietą nie byłeś czy też jej nie miałeś skoro tak twierdzisz  :Very Happy:  Co kraj to obyczaj jak to mówią.

----------

## puntaru

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *puntaru wrote:*   ze skóry i kości? hmm z Gentoo zrobisz wszystko a z kobietą nie, dlatego takie podniecenie wywołuje Gentoo i te krzaczki. 
> 
> Widać nigdy z kobietą nie byłeś czy też jej nie miałeś skoro tak twierdzisz  Co kraj to obyczaj jak to mówią.

  Trzymam cnotę dla tej jedynej, a poza tym czerpie wzorce z Jarka Kaczyńskiego   :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> Widać nigdy z kobietą nie byłeś czy też jej nie miałeś skoro tak twierdzisz  Co kraj to obyczaj jak to mówią.
> 
> Trzymam cnotę dla tej jedynej, a poza tym czerpie wzorce z Jarka Kaczyńskiego  

 

Cnotę i ja trzymałem z tego samego powodu  :Very Happy:  nie w moim typie puszczać się na prawo i lewo. Co do Jarka radzę zmienić wzorzec osobowy bo i Ty skończysz z kotem xD

EOTLast edited by Pryka on Sat Mar 05, 2011 8:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## soban_

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> hmm z Gentoo zrobisz wszystko a z kobietą nie, dlatego takie podniecenie wywołuje Gentoo i te krzaczki.

 

Ugotuje, posprzata? Nie mowiac juz o innych przyjemnosciach... : > - to rzeczywiscie Gentoo vs kobieta...moim zdaniem zdecydowanie kobieta wygrywa (no moze serwer apache nie jest - ale swoja role spelnia). Gentoo tak jak kobieta, ma tez swoje humorki, ale to tak jak z kobieta, trzeba odpowiedniej gamy slow uzyc, zeby cos osiagnac. Kobieta tez sama moze postawic Gentoo...spotkalem sie z takim przypadkiem nawet.

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Kobieta tez sama moze postawic Gentoo...spotkalem sie z takim przypadkiem nawet.

 

A to ciekawe, w zasadzie nie znam ani jednej dziewuchy informatyczki, hakerki, administratorki, programistki, a niech by tylko tylko genciarką była. Dlatego Twój przypadek ciekawi, napisz coś więcej, wiek, poziom wyjształcenia, miejscowość, iq, uroda, etc może jakaś autystyczna <lol>

----------

## soban_

[OT] *puntaru wrote:*   

> A to ciekawe, w zasadzie nie znam ani jednej dziewuchy informatyczki

 

http://www.goldenline.pl/dorota-cendrowska

http://www.pjwstk.edu.pl/en/content.php?strona=373

http://www.goldenline.pl/anna-agnieszka-warzecha <- masz kobiete, ktora sama postawila gentoo i prowadzila blog na ten temat.

Jeszcze moglbym pare osob wymienic, tylko po co.

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> wiek

  Jakie to ma znaczenie? Jak czasami pisza osoby po 40 roku zycia i nie sa w stanie z prostymi problemami sobie poradzic w gentoo lub innych dystrybucjach...

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> poziom wyjształceni

 Gdy nie mam matury to nie moge brac gentoo do reki? Zwlaszcza ze moj mlodszy brat bez matury postawil je sam.

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> miejscowość

 Ma ogromny wplyw na to ze stawiasz system...(- ;

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> iq

 Ke? Cendowska wykalda u nas sztuczna inteligencje, ma to wplyw jakis?

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> uroda

 Tak, bo jak jestes bardziej ladna od bylej pierwszej damy, to systemu nie masz co stawiac...

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> etc może jakaś autystyczna <lol>

 To pozostawie bez komentarza.[/OT]

Jesli mam sie wypowiedziec pod katem gentoo wad, to kobieta moze i jest ewenementem, ktora stawia ten system. Jednak ja np lubie nalewki - czy gdy je robie od paru lat, to oznacza, ze jestem wybrykiem natury i jedynym facetem, ktory sie tym zajmuje? Ani wiek, ani poziom wyksztalcenia, ani miejscowsc czy iq nie sa wskazniakiem na to. To kwestia umiejetnosci googlowania, czytania ze zrozumieniem i checi.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *puntaru wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Kobieta tez sama moze postawic Gentoo...spotkalem sie z takim przypadkiem nawet. 
> 
> A to ciekawe, w zasadzie nie znam ani jednej dziewuchy informatyczki, hakerki, administratorki, programistki, a niech by tylko tylko genciarką była. Dlatego Twój przypadek ciekawi, napisz coś więcej, wiek, poziom wyjształcenia, miejscowość, iq, uroda, etc może jakaś autystyczna <lol>

 

Moja żona sama sobie gentoo stawiałaja jeszcze moja żoną nie będąc.  Teraz jest moją żoną więc nie musi. A też w pracy mam dziewczynę informatyczkę.

----------

## Ania

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> http://www.goldenline.pl/anna-agnieszka-warzecha <- masz kobiete, ktora sama postawila gentoo i prowadzila blog na ten temat.
> 
> 

 

Postawiła i to nie raz, zna też kilka innych, które się nie zawahały ;)

Ale wadą Gentoo dla mnie była ilość czasu jaką musiałam mu poświęcić i ilość effortu jaką trzeba było włożyć dla zmuszenia do działania chociażby hibernacji i tym podobnych. Na serwerze postawiłabym Gentoo. Na desktopie używam Ubuntu, bo tak jest wygodniej - nie mam zamiaru nikogo nawracać, gdybym miała więcej czasu i tyle cierpliwości co kiedyś to pewnie nadal używałabym Gentoo ;)

----------

## SlashBeast

Wady Gentoo? No dobra.

Openrc i skrypty startowe

Otoz mamy sobie openrc, ktore napisal Roy i przekazal gentoo, no i to openrc uzywa by default /bin/sh jako interpretator skryptow. *Domyslnie* na gentoo /bin/sh jest symlinkiem do basha, no fajnie, bash ma sh-mode, ale pozwala w niej na bashism, czyli np uzywanie [[ czy przekierowanie strout i stderr przez &> target. Koniec koncow autorzy skryptow startowych uzywaja basha w skrypcie, ktory jest wywolywany przez /bin/sh, co konczy sie tragedia gdy np. /bin/sh to dash. Dash jest tym, czym /bin/sh powinien byc. Jest to drop-in replacement Bourne shell. Wiec albo sie rzuci patcha na openrc by uzywalo /bin/bash zamiast /bin/sh, albo trzeba zostac z /bin/bash -> /bin/sh (ja wybralem to pierwsze).

Nastepnym problemem z init skryptami jest to, ze niektore nie trzymaja sie kupy, otoz mamy sobie w initskrypbcie funkcje takie jak start, stop, restart i tak dalej, jezeli jakis kod w init skrypcie trafi poza funkcje, bedzie on wykonywany przy kazdym parsowaniu skryptow, jako ze init skrypty sa includowane do innego skryptu i wtedy wykonywane, jak sobie do initksryptu dopiszecie 'sleep 60' to tyle czasu dodatkowo zajmie 'obliczanie zaleznosci skryptow', takie dziury ma np. openvpn init czy php-fpm. 

Portage

Jako software (emerge i przyjaciele) jest po prostu wolne (bardzo, bardzo wolne), znaczna wiekszosc kodu jest w bashu, hak na haku, np. samo wspieranie EAPI tak wyglada, samo nowe EAPI jest imo dobrym pomyslem, bo zachowuje kompatyblilnosc wsteczna, a nowe EAPI maja rozne bajery np. sandbox dla faz src_*. Kupa starego kodu, wcisnietych na sile poprawek. Niektore eclasses wolaja o pomste do nieba, tak sa napisane, do tego dochodzi kupa nieudokumentowanych ficzerow jak np. epatch_user. Cale szczescie developer portage Zac Medico pracuje nad kodem i jest otwarty na zmiany, poprawki i sugestie.

Kolejnym problemem jest to, jak portage i ebuildy zachowuja uprawnienia, tj w ogole ich nie zachowuja. Misternie sobie poprawisz uprawnienia w systemie a po aktualizacji paczki X wszystkie jej podlegle pliki dostana default chmod, ownera i grupe. Pol biedy jak takie uprawnienia w ${D} podczas src_install, wtedy dosc latwo mozna to skryptem poprawic, natomiast jak ebuildy maja chown/chmod odpalany w fazach pkg_* i mieszaja na systemie plikow to juz jest tragedia, bo tego nie mozna ni jak opanowac, uprawnienia sa zmieniane *PO* tym jak pliki zostana zmergowane do glownego systemu plikow.

Niepowazni developerzy badz niepelnosprytne aktualizacje

Na pierwszy ogien Vapier i jego czary z glibc - Jakis czas temu zostal odkryty blad w glibc, ktory pozwal przy uzyciu LD_AUDIT uzyc suid binarki ktorej wlascicielem byl root do przejecia dowolnego pliku na systemie plikow. Mimo, ze blad byl znany, mimo, ze inne distra jak ubuntu czy debian juz pare dni wczesniej zalataly to, w gentoo dalej glibc byl dziurawy, mamy w gentoo 'Security Team' ktory wydawalo mi sie jest od tego, by na szybko zalatac taki glibc, mylilem sie, siedzialem sobie na #gentoo-security na freenode i co chwile ktos wbijal, informowal o bledzie, rzucal link do jakiegos patcha, na co dostawal odpowiedz, ze tak, znaja blad, znaja patch, ale od glibca jest 'gentoo toolchain team' i kropka. A w ow toolchain teamie jest Vapier (spanky), No i wycommitowal poprawke kilka dni po tym wszystkim, ktora dalej nie latala bledu, zaraz potym poszedl revdump z prawdziwa poprawka (znacznie szybciej, niz zajelo puszczenie pierwszego patcha). Z jednej strony moge zrozumiec to, ze mogl byc nie osiagalny, z drugiej strony natomiast jak mozna bylo pozwolic, by system na gentoo mogly byc rootowane przez tak dlugi czas? Security team imo powinien puscic ta latke zripowana z debiana czy ubuntu 'na szybko' zanim prawdziwa latka bedzie.

glibc 2.13 i problemy - Znowu Vapier, ktory ot tak puscil major version update glibca do portage (~testing) bez zadnej maski. Rozum podpowiada, ze takie aktualizacje powinny trafic najpierw zamaskowane, by ten, kto chce, mogl to przetestowac najpierw, wystarczyla by maska i jakas wiadomosc na planecie gentoo, tak sie nie stalo, trafil nowy glibc i zaczely sie problemy. Jezeli w systemie byl prelink, gentoo konczylo nie uzywalne, gdyz cale libc padalo, dodatkowo, nawet jak nie bylo prelinka, postfix nie dawal rady na tym glibcu pracowac. Tutaj mozna by dyskutowac jakie przeznacznie ma galaz ~arch, ale nie sadze by byl sandbox.

php w gentoo, arrgh! Gentoo dorobilo sie nowego lidera php teamu i zaczely sie problemy. Trafilo sobie do ~arch niekompletne php, bez dokumentacji nt. takich 'bajerow' jak PHP_TARGET zmienna i jak jej uzyc, dodatkowo zaden (ZADEN!) modul pecl nie pasowal do tego php, ani memcached, ani xdebug, ani apc czy suhosin. PHP Team uznalo, ze takie niekompletne 'cos' nadaje sie do ~arch. Po licznych bledach ktore zglosilem na bugzilli costam zostalo zrobione, ale do dzisiaj aktualizacja php (nawet na stabilnym gentoo) nie rozwiazuje samo blokow takich jak php-toolkit -> eselect-php, najwyrazniej ktos uznal, ze to by bylo zbyt fajne. (Np. bug #343671 i #349211).

Careless aktualizacje - od czasu do czasu trafi sie jakis developer, ktory wysyla nowa wersje do portage nie sprawdzajac nawet, czy ona sie buduje! Tym bardziej czy sie uruchamia. Potem zalew bugow na b.g.o. i tlumaczenie, ze wlasnie ~arch jest po to, by testowac...

Prawdziwym hitem jest tez, jak developerzy gentoo reaguja na krytyke. Najczesciej po prostu mowia, bys sam zostal developerem, potem zaraz mowia, ze gentoo nie potrzebuje developerow, ktorzy by opiekowali sie np. 3 paczkami i od czasu do czasu cos poprawili. No dobra, wiec albo poswiecisz sie w calosci gentoo, albo w ogole, Z takim podejsciem wiele wartosciowych ludzi odchodzi do innych dister comunity-based jak chociaz by archlinux, Na bugzilli gentoo niektore bugi wisza KILKA LAT i nadal maja status 'New'...

Dobra, koniec wylewania gorzkich zali.

----------

## puntaru

 *Ania wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   http://www.goldenline.pl/anna-agnieszka-warzecha <- masz kobiete, ktora sama postawila gentoo i prowadzila blog na ten temat.
> 
>  
> 
> Postawiła i to nie raz, zna też kilka innych, które się nie zawahały 
> ...

 

Anna Agnieszka Warzecha ...linuksiara... Ciekawe czy to linuksiara (jako kobieta) jest podobne do blachary (jako kobieta)

Wiki mówi że "określenie "blachara" nawiązuje do "blachy", drogiego samochodu, który ma być podstawowym atrybutem mężczyzny zabiegającego o wdzięki "blachary".

Linuksiara nawiązuje do "linuksa", taniego systemu operacyjnego, który ma być podstawowym atrybutem mężczyzny zabiegającego o wdzięki "linuksiary.

Czyli hej Anka, Gentoo mam   :Laughing: 

http://ania.cc/media/Ania.jpg

nawet, nawet zrobiłem sobie tapetę dnia na moim genciaku

a co do gentoo dałem mu wczoraj hibernację a ten nie wiadomo co robi, wygasił monitor i .. no właśnie co

----------

## soban_

@puntaru I co to ma wspolnego z wadami gentoo?

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Portage
> 
> Jako software (emerge i przyjaciele) jest po prostu wolne (bardzo, bardzo wolne), 

  Z tym sie zgodze, jednak istnieje paludis - zastanawiam sie jakie z nim macie doswiadczenia. Z cala reszta tez sie zgodze...jednak ja z Gentoo nie zrezygnuje - przynajmniej na glownym komputerze : -). Te wady z pakietami, mozna zawsze probowac maskowac, jednak mi to az tak nie przeszkadza - byc moze gdybym sie bardziej tym interesowal, to bym mial na ten temat inne zdanie.

----------

## puntaru

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  Prawdziwym hitem jest tez, jak developerzy gentoo reaguja na krytyke. Najczesciej po prostu mowia, bys sam zostal developerem, potem zaraz mowia, ze gentoo nie potrzebuje developerow, ktorzy by opiekowali sie np. 3 paczkami i od czasu do czasu cos poprawili. No dobra, wiec albo poswiecisz sie w calosci gentoo, albo w ogole, Z takim podejsciem wiele wartosciowych ludzi odchodzi do innych dister comunity-based jak chociaz by archlinux, Na bugzilli gentoo niektore bugi wisza KILKA LAT i nadal maja status 'New'... 

 

Wadą gentoo na pewno jest nieporównywalnie mniejsza rzesza programistów etc. która nim się zajmuje, nieaktualne programy, duże opóźnienie w aktualizacji ich, ułomny support.

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> @puntaru I co to ma wspolnego z wadami gentoo?
> 
>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Portage
> 
> Jako software (emerge i przyjaciele) jest po prostu wolne (bardzo, bardzo wolne),   Z tym sie zgodze, jednak istnieje paludis - zastanawiam sie jakie z nim macie doswiadczenia. Z cala reszta tez sie zgodze...jednak ja z Gentoo nie zrezygnuje - przynajmniej na glownym komputerze : -). Te wady z pakietami, mozna zawsze probowac maskowac, jednak mi to az tak nie przeszkadza - byc moze gdybym sie bardziej tym interesowal, to bym mial na ten temat inne zdanie.

 

Co w praktyce daje instalacja paludis'a?>

http://paludis.pioto.org/overview/gettingstarted.html

----------

## soban_

@puntaru istnieje cos takiego jak edytowanie wypowiedzi.

Tutaj dziadu opisal migracje, jednak interesuje mnie zastosowanie paludisa w praktyce i Wasza opinia w stosunku do portage. Czy cos sie zmienilo od tamtego czasu?

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> @puntaru istnieje cos takiego jak edytowanie wypowiedzi.
> 
> Tutaj dziadu opisal migracje, jednak interesuje mnie zastosowanie paludisa w praktyce i Wasza opinia w stosunku do portage. Czy cos sie zmienilo od tamtego czasu?

 

wracając do tematu potencjalnych genciarek, czyli czy gentoo może obsługiwać kobieta

I jak teraz patrzę na tą Anne Warzechę na zdjęciu z desperadosem jakimś tak się zastanawiam czy to nie jakaś mistyfikacja z tymi kobietami genciarkami

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viedzma/3693092519/[/code]

----------

## Pryka

Coś się tak uczepił tego? I czemu owo zdjęcie ma czemukolwiek zaprzeczać? Jak kobieta umie obsłużyć Gentoo to już bikini nie może założyć?

Dodam kolejną, moja kobietka potrafi okiełznać Gentoo. Na swoim komputerze ma Ubuntu, ale jak poproszę, aby coś zrobiła mi na Gentoo to robi bez najmniejszego problemu.

Nie wiem do czego brniesz? Że jak kobieta umie obsłużyć Gentoo to musi być zakompleksiona, gruba w okularach ze szkłami grubości denek od słoika z żółtymi zębami i pryszczami?

Powiem Ci na własnym przykładzie, że oj "bracie" zdziwiłbyś się jak naprawdę to wygląda...

----------

## puntaru

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  Że jak kobieta umie obsłużyć Gentoo to musi być zakompleksiona, gruba w okularach ze szkłami grubości denek od słoika z żółtymi zębami i pryszczami?
> 
> Powiem Ci na własnym przykładzie, że oj "bracie" zdziwiłbyś się jak naprawdę to wygląda...

 

no dobra niech Ci będzie, jest w krainie nad Wisłą ze kilkanaście gęciarek. Bo w zasadzie ilu użytkowników ma Gentoo. Nie wiem czy kilka tysięcy by się uzbierało.

----------

## soban_

Przy wypowiedzi SlashBeasta zaczyna byc to smieszne : ) duzo wnosi do wad gentoo cala definicja kobiet, az zaluje ze zaczepilem o to.

@Pryka no ale jak nie pije desperadosa, to musi byc "autystyczna". Za pare minut bedziemy doszukiwac sie prawdy w kolczykach, nie mowiac juz ze okreslenie linuksiara bylo porownane z blachara : D.

----------

## Pryka

@puntaru teoretycznie mógłbyś wyrwać warna bo swoimi wywodami, jednoznacznie próbujesz obrażać, ujmować @Anię, nie mówiąc już o reszcie płci pięknej.

@soban_ Proponuję tym radosnym akcentem zakończyć już tego offtopa  :Very Happy: 

ps. a i zjadłeś literkę a przy moim nicku  :Razz: 

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Przy wypowiedzi SlashBeasta zaczyna byc to smieszne : ) duzo wnosi do wad gentoo cala definicja kobiet, az zaluje ze zaczepilem o to.
> 
> @Pryka no ale jak nie pije desperadosa, to musi byc "autystyczna". Za pare minut bedziemy doszukiwac sie prawdy w kolczykach, nie mowiac juz ze okreslenie linuksiara bylo porownane z blachara : D.

 

hola hola z tego ca wiem ta Anna przesiadła się na Ubunciaka, ze względu na brak cierpliwości i czasochłonność jaką wymaga Gentoo, a to już są konkretne wady, które omawialiśmy w tym temacie. Ubunciak to jest taki system że ledwie zainstalujesz nową wersją a tu już następna się pojawia.  Może ubunciak jest dla ludzi, kobiet co to lubią skakać z kwiatka na kwiatek, poszukują nowości i wrażeń. gentoo jest takie bardziej męskie dla Panów typu "złote rączki".   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pryka

A słyszał pan o LTS? Nie chcesz nowego systemu to nie instalujesz, i masz wsparcie przez 3 lata.

Poza tym w zwykłych wersjach nikt z kijem za Tobą nie stoi i Ci nie każe instalować, możesz sobie siedzieć na starej i spokojnie aktualizować.

----------

## Hexe

Czyli cycki są niekompatybilne z gentoo?

Nie bądźcie tacy uprzedzeni do kobiet :-).

----------

## puntaru

 *Hexe wrote:*   

> Czyli cycki są niekompatybilne z gentoo?
> 
> Nie bądźcie tacy uprzedzeni do kobiet .

 

myślę że do gentoo jest wymagany pewien minimalny poziom inteligencji emocjonalnej, czytając tą wyezgaltowaną, omawianą tu Ankę, możemy się zastanawiać czy mamy tu do czynienia z czymś pomiędzy narcyzmem a ekshibicjonizmem. cytat "Obudził mnie ból nie do zniesienia. Jestem otumaniona niebieską tabletką. Kawy z bitą śmietaną, wiaderko prozacu i muffina czekoladowego z powidłami śliwkowymi." Cytat z http://aniav.blip.pl/archive/3/2011. być może regresja z Gentoo do Ubuntu jest skutkiem brakół w inteligencji.

----------

## unK

successful troll is successful

----------

## Pryka

 *unK wrote:*   

> successful troll is successful

 

Sedno sprawy

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ze względu na brak nawet śladowych ilości szacunku do innych osób koledze puntaru podziękujemy już na tym forum... Ban w drodze.  :Confused: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Ze względu na brak nawet śladowych ilości szacunku do innych osób koledze puntaru podziękujemy już na tym forum...

  A mi się zdaje, że Punturu nie jest w stanie pojąć, że Gentoo można używać mając inteligencję emocjonalną na poziomie 0 - krótko mówiąc można być bezuczuciowym robotem, wystarczy umieć myśleć analitycznie, czytać i pisać, umiejętność posługiwania się myszą jest dodatkowym atutem...  :Wink: 

Wracając jednak do tematu, bardzo podobny temat można znaleźć kilka linii niżej: Powrót do Gentoo.

----------

## soban_

Po tej reklamie, a raczej antyreklamie. Chcialbym dowiedziec sie, co sadzicie na temat paludis vs portage i czy cos zmienilo sie od momentu how-to zrobionego przez dziadu.

----------

## Jacekalex

A ja znam troszkę bardzo sympatyczną Kobietę, która postawiła na Gentoo http://dug.net.pl,

 i na pytanie, dlaczego DUG (Forum i Strona  Debian Users Gang) stoi na Gentoo, odpowiedziała:

 *Biexi wrote:*   

> "bo jestem wymagająca"

 

Natomiast co do:

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Ze względu na brak nawet śladowych ilości szacunku do innych osób koledze puntaru podziękujemy już na tym forum... Ban w drodze. 

  to specjalnie zdziwiony faktem  nie jestem, natomiast nieco  zdziwiony refleksem autora tej wiadomości.  :Wink: 

Ale podobno lepiej późno niż wcale...

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Do rozkmin nt. paludisa zaloz nowy watek.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Ze względu na brak nawet śladowych ilości szacunku do innych osób koledze puntaru podziękujemy już na tym forum... Ban w drodze.   to specjalnie zdziwiony faktem  nie jestem, natomiast nieco  zdziwiony refleksem autora tej wiadomości. 
> 
> Ale podobno lepiej późno niż wcale...

 Zasłużona krytyka przyjęta. Teraz, z pomocą Slasha, na pewno dużo szybciej będziemy pozbywać się z naszego forum wszelakich przedstawicieli sił zła i ciemności.   :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Natomiast co do:
> 
>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Ze względu na brak nawet śladowych ilości szacunku do innych osób koledze puntaru podziękujemy już na tym forum... Ban w drodze.   to specjalnie zdziwiony faktem  nie jestem, natomiast nieco  zdziwiony refleksem autora tej wiadomości. 

 

bo moderatorzy są wyjątkowo spokojnymi ludźmi i wierzą w samoopamiętanie forumowiczów. Uważają też, że warto dawać drugą, trzecią i czwartą szansę, a ban jest wyłącznie dla tych, którzy myślą, że kultura to sekta czcząca boga Ura.

Tyle off-topa z mojej strony  :Smile: 

----------

## Hexe

Ooo, a ja liczyłam na jakiś większy flejmik :).

Ale dobrze, niech będzie, koniec offtopa.

----------

## sebas86

Za spokojni tutaj ludzie siedzą... albo ich brak...  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

Moze i za spokojni, ale mi przychodzi na mysl sciana... dlatego uwazam ze nalezy sobie odpuscic... Zastanawia mnie tylko kto wyryl haslo na tej scianie - bo watpie, zeby Jarek z kotem byli az tak wplywowi w tym przypadku.

----------

